# FDM ‘ribbon gun’ could bring caseless ammo by the salvo to the Army



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.guns.com/2018/10/02/the...aseless-ammo-by-the-salvo-to-the-army-videos/


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder if that is our very own DJNINER in the comments below the article?

GW


----------

